# Is this the Holy Grail of 7 strings? Ibanez Head LACS silverburst



## EXPcustom (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a new guy here but long time forum lurker and guitar collector. 

Anyways want to show you guys my LACS Head owned and used Silverburst 7 string. This one was made in 2000 and unlike his late 90's ones this one has a painted silverburst neck. Just a fun fact most people don't know but Head had a silverburst Les Paul he really liked so he had Ibanez make him a silverburst 7 string and the body is the same thickness as a Les Paul from the early 80's. I even checked it against my 81 Silverburst. Most of Munky and Heads guitars had thinner bodies. From what I was told Head had about 5-7 silverburst LACS guitars made over the years.

Here are the pics:


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 22, 2014)

Show off! 
Very nice mate! How do you find it with the extra thick body?


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn you lucky man!


----------



## beyondcosmos (Oct 22, 2014)

If that body is made of mahogany like the K7s were, it probably is truly one of the best sounding LACS 7s ever!

Amazing looking guitar!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 22, 2014)

It's definintely a Holy Grail for some, and being LACS made and artist owned is pretty freakin' sweet! Hell of an intro to SSO! If you get a chance show off that neck and how thick the body is!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 22, 2014)

Holy grail? Hardly...there are so many nice LACSs. But damn, those silverbursts Head played back around 2000...those were my favorites of him as well.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow. That things is absolutely gorgeous!  Certainly a hell of an instrument to own. Great story to go with it too!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 22, 2014)

Definitely a handsome guitar, but... talking about the painted neck without showing it?



I would also like to see it from the side, perhaps with another RG next to it for comparison.


----------



## jvms (Oct 22, 2014)

Sweet guitar, bro!
How thin in the neck compared to other Ibanez?


----------



## Zinter (Oct 22, 2014)

Sick guitar! Got any pics of the back?


----------



## LetsKillKevy (Oct 22, 2014)

Defineately one of my holy grail guitars. Loved watching him play one of the silver burst guitars on the family values video back in the day.


----------



## stretcher7 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's definitely up there! Wow what a score!
Can't believe Head would ever sell that.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes if its legit it surely is amazing and awesome and totally badass. Head is an awesome guitar player and his guitars are awesome too


----------



## ToS (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice find!

One of the things I always wondered about theses guitars: what kind of pickup does it have in the bridge position?? Blaze (Neck/Bridge model)? Blaze Custom? PAF?


----------



## Decipher (Oct 22, 2014)

My holy grail for sure! I would do unspeakable things to obtain one, no questions or hesitations. Welcome and thanks for the awesome intro!


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 22, 2014)

beyondcosmos said:


> If that body is made of mahogany like the K7s were, it probably is truly one of the best sounding LACS 7s ever!



yea, and probably the reason why he always complained about neck problems


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sparkplug said:


> yea, and probably the reason why he always complained about neck problems



And the sole reason why they never used LACS with maple tops on stage, and why the current use of Basswood and Alder


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Oct 22, 2014)

How does one even...
Awesome man!


----------



## WarpedX1 (Oct 22, 2014)

This is tots amazeballz!

Congrats man. Korn inspired me to pick up a 7 string and both Head and Munky are still inspirations. This is a great find and worthy of showing off.

Would love to see a couple of picks of the body thickness and painted neck.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 22, 2014)

Are you interested in selling?


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 22, 2014)

Great looking guitar!
Are you the same person that had/has a Blue Munky LACS (with a "paw" inlay)?


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 23, 2014)

Moar! I need more pics!


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 23, 2014)

This is amazing! 

I would do incredible, unspeakable things for one of Munkys actual played guitars


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 23, 2014)

If this rest of your collection is this cool we are definitly in need of some family pics!!!

Sweet guitar!


----------



## Apollo240 (Oct 23, 2014)

My guess is blaze pickups by the looks


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 23, 2014)

Super cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## vkw619 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, that looks amazing. Any chance we can hear it in action?


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 23, 2014)

This reminds me why I need at least one silverburst guitar in my stable at some point. Gorgeous!


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 24, 2014)

Not the holy grail, but very nice nonetheless. Always love a good silverburst finish!


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 24, 2014)

I remember being jelly as funk seeing this guitar on display when Korn played at Big Day Out. It's hot!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome and thanks for sharing dude, Hell of a first thread, "Hello I'm new, check my Head LACS Silverburst.." LOL! You def caused much jealousy on here!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow! f'n wow!

Also, to everyone else who posted in this,


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2014)

I've always liked that guitar. Very nice! Also, Munky's LACS custon with white hardware and "Munky" written in Japanese as the 12th fret inlay is one of favorites as well.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 24, 2014)

While I don't know about Holy Grail (I would personally reserve that title for the RG7-CST), it certainly comes close, like wooden planks from Noah's Ark or something. Very nice.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 29, 2014)

I also would like to see body pics and neck pics of this guitar! Is this the one he played in the "got the life" video?


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 30, 2014)

Is this the one that was on Ebay a while back? 

Looks great! I bet the playability and quality is beyond awesome


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice axe.. And you're in my area. Let's jam. Bring that Ibby


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 10, 2014)

so no updates on this instrument? no additional photos? nothing? thats sad


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome! I'm going to bump this thread and go along with what others said... MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Apollo240 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mordecai said:


> so no updates on this instrument? no additional photos? nothing? thats sad



Right! He cant do that, its not right. You don't just pop up saying i have Heads actual guitar and then disappear. Theres more questions and pictures, and videos needed.


----------



## pitchshifter13 (Dec 18, 2019)

Here is my copy.
An Ibanez RG-7620 made in Japan. Originally Nickel Grey, Peter Váradi made the silverburst painting. DiMarzio neck PU changed to Seymour Duncan by the previous owner.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 18, 2019)

I am grateful for this necrobump! 
Nice guitar!


----------

